# where does one find a genuine "bombproof" horse for sale



## charmaine (17 February 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction as to how to find a horse around 15h that is as near to bombproof as you can get to restore my confidence. Ideally I would prefer a trial period as there is more chance of finding out any potential problems with the horse.There just seem to be so many sharks out there trying to offload totally unsuitable and often dangerous horses. I don't know who can be trusted anymore as it feels like everyone lies about what they are selling. I am sure that is not always the case but it feels like that at the moment after having been stitched up for a second time.


----------



## teapot (17 February 2008)

A well respected local riding school would be my first point of call. 

Plus if they didn't have anything suitable, they would most likely know who would


----------



## dawnpetenathshir (17 February 2008)

I got my bloke from Holistic Horses, you can view online, and he was exactly as described.  I really can't begin to tell you how good he is it would take all day but he was perfect for me.  The woman who runs it wouldn't even discuss my putting a deposit down until she had seen me ride him and she was very up front and will buy them back if unsuitable.  I wouldn't part with him for the world though.


----------



## blossom01 (17 February 2008)

maybe you could get one on loan? 

try not to let past experiences hold you back from finding your 4 legged friend.  I know it's difficult as i am trying to bounce back after being 'had'.

your horse is out there..... you just need to find it.


----------



## Shannagolden (17 February 2008)

Appleby. if its quiet enough for a kid to ride bareback into a river it's quiet enough for me. they won't be cheap though!


----------



## PeterNatt (17 February 2008)

I would advertise locally for one.  Thats how I always get mine.  Just stick up some wanted posters in the local tack shops and feed merchants.  If they are local you will be able to find out the true history of the horse.


----------



## conniegirl (17 February 2008)

word of mouth. true bombproof schoolmasters are worth thier weight in gold and very rarely come up for sale on the open market. they are normaly passed down in families or passed between friends, sometimes they are for sale though PC DC's or riding school instructors.


----------



## Shannagolden (17 February 2008)

word of mouth is also a good idea. advertising locally could invite every dodgepot in the county to have your pants down.


----------



## royal (17 February 2008)

Its really difficult I know....I do think you may struggle with the trial period though, either from well respected dealers or private sales...its a discussion I've been involved in with alot of people just recently, and there have been far too many horror stories of horses being sent back to them in terrible condition..having been mistreated...broken and needing vet treatment...not saying for one second that would be the case with you, but as much as you are worried about sellers lying to you, sellers themselves have become wary these days. More so with the genuine sellers who really care about their horse.
I personally would never trial my horse out...which I know doesn't help you, but just be prepared that you may struggle with it....of course there are the odd few people that will, but I think they are few and far between these days.
It also depends on your budget as horses of this type are selling for mega bucks at the moment! I was surprised how much my girl is worth because of her looks and safety.
www.stubleyhollowfarm.co.uk have a good reputation for matching horse to buyer...i bought my girl from there and she has been wonderful (in fact, I would be more dubious about buying privately now after the trouble I had with my two previous privately bought horses).
Good luck in your search


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (18 February 2008)

Charmaine - I don't know where you are in the UK but I bought my best horse ever off a wonderful man who runs a Trekking Centre in West Wales. He used to be Chair of the All Wales Trekking Association. He also does some breeding and dealing. Almost ALL his horses are sturdy, hairy Irish cobs and they are all bombproof coz he makes sure they are before he puts clients on them. I have had the most amazing beach rides ever on his horses. He takes a string of clients out - loads of helpers - and down to this mahoosive long golden beach. Only accessible via a sheep track so you can ride on it all year round. Just when I started to get the colliwobbles - coz I know what most horses DO on a beach - he says, those who want to walk, stay with me, those who want to trot, go with So and So and those who want to canter go with Thing. Yeah, I think, doesn't matter which group you say you want to be in, once their hooves hit the sand they'll ALL be off like bats out of hell. And what happened? The walkers walked. The trotters trotted. The canterers cantered. Fabulous! We stayed there almost an hour just playing around in the surf and the sand. John regularly goes to Ireland to buy the exact sort of horses he needs to be so safe. When my beloved Sullivan died he said he would find me another Sullivan from Ireland and would keep him for me for at least a month to make sure it was the genuine article. And he would have too except I was too desperate for another head to be looking over my stable door. But (a) you would have to be prepared to wait for the right horse and (b) they don't come cheap! If you would like his details and phone no. PM me x


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (18 February 2008)

Would second Stubley Hollow Farm.
Patsy was marvellous and Hovis is exactly what she said he was.
My confidence was in tatters and the thought of taking on a four year old scared me to death but I've also looked at lots of older "bombproof" horses who definitely weren't.
Hovis (so far!!) has not put a foot wrong and whilst he's come with his own challenges by just being a baby he's already building my confidence back.
If you've got the budget then its worth a look.


----------

